# Ventilated Bee Jacket



## GA SHOOTER (Feb 7, 2014)

It is really hot and humid here in the summer. I have researched on here and a few other places for a ventilated jacket. I think I have narrowed my search to either a Jester Bee or an Ultra Breeze. I know the UB gets really rave reviews on here but I was wondering if anybody used both and could tell me the pros and cons of both. There is a pretty large price difference and I was wondering why.

Thanks


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

Just wondering if you looked at Pestmall? I bought a set of coveralls recently and like them. The only problem is the small opening at the end of the leg even with the zippered opening. I can get my loafers/boots through it, but my boots have to come off to get out of them. However, for the most part they are good for the money (137 shipped.). I am considering buying just the jacket now. Just giving you an option. Sorry I can't comment on either of the other two. 

The only difference I see in the Pestmall suit and the Jester suit is the zipper. The Pestmall suit has a white zipper and the Jester looks like brass.


----------



## Annabee (Jul 25, 2013)

The Pest Mall Eco Keeper full vent suit is the best investment you will ever make. Not ONE sting, I really believe its as good as the two more popular and expensive ones.

Be sure to get the VENT suit, they cannot sting through the mesh!


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I have not used either of those jackets. I have used the BeeKool jacket from Bluesky. I have been very pleased with. It keeps me cool and I have not bee stung through it yet. I have a few hives that are more defensive than I like.

http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/beekool_ventilated_bee_jacket.html

Tom


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Been a beekeep for 40 plus years and I like the mann lake pollinator.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

For just normal work in the hives I use a Bug Baffler shirt w/ hood. It is cool and light weight. It can ball-up and fit in a pocket. I wear a baseball cap to hold the material away from my face. My favorite protection and less than $40. http://bugbaffler.com/ 

If I'm going to do something that I know will particularly annoy the girls, like rip their hive apart to make nucs, I wear a heavier jacket and veil but really like working in the baffler.

Wayne


----------



## GA SHOOTER (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I guess I have more research to do.


----------



## jjohnsind (Apr 24, 2014)

I got the Mann Lake ventilated full suit. Very high quality, durable material. Even has knee padding for extra durability. I've only been beekeeping for a couple of weeks so I don't have much experience to share, other than if there is any slight breeze, the suit is very cool.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Annabee said:


> The Pest Mall Eco Keeper full vent suit is the best investment you will ever make. ..I really believe its as good as the two more popular and expensive ones.


I concur. I got the jacket, not the suit. I also have the Mann Lake jacket and Pest Mall one is its equal or better. Not only that, but it's only $99 and that includes shipping!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> I was wondering if anybody used both and could tell me the pros and cons of both. 

I have seen them both. I have not used them both. The difference in price is due to the difference in quality. They are both worth what they are being sold for. The Ultra Breeze will last you decades. The cheaper ones (I've only seen the Jester one) will probably last a couple of years. You pay for what you get. I have bought Ultra breeze jackets for myself and other people. I think I've bought at least five of them. I've bought the full suits from Ultra Breeze and from Golden Bee Products. Both were worth the money. The heat difference between a ventilated and non-ventilated suit could save your life on a hot day... literally...


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I decided to go with the vented Jacket from Golden Bee. Expect delivery on Monday/Tuesday this week. I like the fact that it is American made, and custom to my measurements. They make their Jackets long so they don't ride up when you bend over. You can see a video review here:

http://youtu.be/mLpchJ9bszg


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Scpossum said:


> Just wondering if you looked at Pestmall? I bought a set of coveralls recently and like them. The only problem is the small opening at the end of the leg even with the zippered opening. I can get my loafers/boots through it, but my boots have to come off to get out of them. However, for the most part they are good for the money (137 shipped.). I am considering buying just the jacket now. Just giving you an option. Sorry I can't comment on either of the other two.
> 
> The only difference I see in the Pestmall suit and the Jester suit is the zipper. The Pestmall suit has a white zipper and the Jester looks like brass.


I've got both the Pestmall ventilated jacket and full suit, both of which I've used extensively and would recommend- especially if you're on a budget. Both of mine have all brass zippers though.


----------



## SpringGreen (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a Pestmall suit, and it has a plastic zipper, which broke after just 2 months of hobby use. Sigh. I won't buy another one.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

SpringGreen said:


> I have a Pestmall suit, and it has a plastic zipper, which broke after just 2 months of hobby use. Sigh. I won't buy another one.


I think we're talking about ventilated jackets here...


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I just bought a Betterbee ventilated jacket (they also make the full suit). I have not used it yet. I like the round veil for sun protection in the heat of the summer.


----------



## SpringGreen (Jun 26, 2014)

dynemd said:


> I think we're talking about ventilated jackets here...



Yes, I know. And yes, mine had a plastic zipper.


----------



## mattheritage (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll +1 the Ultra Breeze. Metal zippers, good elastic, and NO holes. Every opening has a double locking mechanism (velcro and zipper). Ive looked atmine pretty closely and to be honest I don't think it's possible for a bee to sting you in the suit if it's zipped correctly. I like the hood too. Add to it that it's comforable and not at all hot. I'd spend the money again.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

mattheritage said:


> I'll +1 the Ultra Breeze. Metal zippers, good elastic, and NO holes. Every opening has a double locking mechanism (velcro and zipper). Ive looked atmine pretty closely and to be honest I don't think it's possible for a bee to sting you in the suit if it's zipped correctly. I like the hood too. Add to it that it's comforable and not at all hot. I'd spend the money again.


Ditto...:}


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I have the ultra breeze full suit. I paid ~300 bucks for it 2-3 years back...

It's awesome, but I don't know if it will last for "decades" as MB put it. I have little tears and burns in the outer material on mine, but I'm rough on clothing. In 3 years of really abusing the jacket and the bees. I've never been stung through the jacket and have never gotten a bee in the veil. The zipper is starting to hang a bit here and there, but I probably just need to wax them up. 

Even with the tears and burns, I'd probably buy another one. At least the jacket, but it is nice to work the bees in nothing but shorts. Just mind the chigger/ticks...


----------

